# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  وإن جاهداك لتشرك بي ما ليس لك به علم فلا تطعهما

## العلمي أمل

وإن جاهداك لتشرك بي ما ليس لك به علم فلا تطعهما
قال تعالى: ﴿ وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حُسْنًا ۖ وَإِن جَاهَدَاكَ لِتُشْرِكَ بِي مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلَا تُطِعْهُمَا ۚ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ ﴾ (العنكبوت: الآية 8)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله: 
يقول تعالى آمرا عباده بالإحسان إلى الوالدين بعد الحث على التمسك بتوحيده فإن الوالدين هما سبب وجود الإنسان ولهما عليه غاية الإحسان فالوالد بالإنفاق والوالدة بالإشفاق ولهذا قال تعالى: "وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا إما يبلغن عندك الكبر أحدهما أو كلاهما فلا تقل لهما أف ولا تنهرهما وقل لهما قولا كريما واخفض لهما جناح الذل من الرحمة وقل رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا"  ومع هذه الوصية بالرأفة والرحمة والإحسان إليهما في مقابلة إحسانهما المتقدم قال:  "وإن جاهداك لتشرك بي ما ليس لك به علم فلا تطعهما"  أي وإن حرصا عليك أن تتابعهما على دينهما إذا كانا مشركين فإياك وإياهما فلا تطعهما في ذلك فإن مرجعكم إلي يوم القيامة فأجزيك بإحسانك إليهما وصبرك على دينك وأحشرك مع الصالحين لا في زمرة والديك وإن كنت أقرب الناس إليهما في الدنيا فإن المرء إنما يحشر يوم القيامة مع من أحب أي حبا دينيا.

قال تعالى: ﴿ وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ وَهْنًا عَلَىٰ وَهْنٍ وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ (14) وَإِن جَاهَدَاكَ عَلَىٰ أَن تُشْرِكَ بِي مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلَا تُطِعْهُمَا ۖ وَصَاحِبْهُمَا فِي الدُّنْيَا مَعْرُوفًا ۖ وَاتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ مَنْ أَنَابَ إِلَيَّ ۚ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (15) ﴾ (لقمان: 14-15)
وفي تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله: 
(14) وقال ههنا "ووصينا الإنسان بوالديه حملته أمه وهنا على وهن"  قال مجاهد مشقة وهن الولد وقال قتادة جهدا على جهد وقال عطاء الخراساني ضعفا على ضعف وقوله "وفصاله في عامين" أي تربيته وإرضاعه بعد وضعه في عامين كما قال تعالى "والوالدات يرضعن أولادهن حولين كاملين لمن أراد أن يتم الرضاعة"  ومن ههنا استنبط ابن عباس وغيره من الأئمة أن أقل مدة الحمل ستة أشهر لأنه قال في الآية الأخرى " وحمله وفصاله ثلاثون شهرا"  وإنما يذكر تعالى تربية الوالدة وتعبها ومشقتها في سهرها ليلا ونهارا ليذكر الولد بإحسانه المتقدم إليه كما قال تعالى "وقل رب ارحمها كما ربياني صغيرا"  ولهذا قال "أن اشكر لي ولوالديك إلي المصير"  أي فإنى سأجزيك على ذلك أوفر جزاء قال ابن أبي حاتم حدثنا زرعة حدثنا عبد الله بن أبي شيبة ومحمود بن غيلان قالا حدثنا عبيد الله أخبرنا إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق عن سعيد بن وهب قال: قدم علينا معاذ بن جبل وكان بعثه النبي فقام وحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال: إني رسول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إليكم أن تعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئا وأن تطيعوني لا آلوكم خيرا وإن المصير إلى الله إلى الجنة أو إلى النار إقامة فلا ظعن وخلود فلا موت.
(15) وقوله "وإن جاهداك على أن تشرك بي ما ليس لك به علم فلا تطعهما"  أي إن حرصا عليك كل الحرص على أن تتابعهما على دينهما فلا تقبل منهما ذلك ولا يمنعك ذلك من أن تصاحبهما في الدنيا معروفا أي محسنا إليهما "واتبع سبيل من أناب إلي"  يعني المؤمنين "ثم إلي مرجعكم فأنبئكم بما كنتم تعملون"  قال الطبراني في كتاب العشرة حدثنا أبو عبد الرحمن عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل حدثنا أحمد بن أيوب بن راشد حدثنا مسلمة بن علقمة عن داود بن أبي هند أن *سعد بن مالك* قال أنزلت في هذه الآية "وإن جاهداك على أن تشرك بي ما ليس لك به علم فلا تطعهما"  الآية قال كنت رجلا برا بأمي فلما أسلمت قالت يا سعد ما هذا الذي أراك قد أحدثت لتدعن دينك هذا أو لا آكل ولا أشرب حتى أموت فتعير بي فيقال يا قاتل أمه فقلت لا تفعلي يا أمه فإني لا أدع ديني هذا لشيء فمكثت يوما وليلة لم تأكل فأصبحت قد جهدت فمكثت يوما آخر وليلة لم تأكل فأصبحت قد جهدت فمكثت يوما وليلة أخرى لا تأكل فأصبحت قد اشتد جهدها فلما رأيت ذلك قلت يا أمه:  تعلمين والله لو كانت لك مائة نفس فخرجت نفسا نفسا ما تركت ديني هذا لشيء فإن شئت فكلي وإن شئت لا تأكلي فأكلت.

----------

